# Balaton



## Setwale_Charm

I have often wondered whether the componen _'to'_ here actually comes from the Hungarian word _'to' - 'lake'_, and, in this case, what does the whole word mean?


----------



## cajzl

I doubt about it. Pannonia was inhabited by Pannonic Slavs when the nomadic Magyars invaded it. Many Hungarian words and toponyms (as well as many Hungarians themselves) are of Slavic origin, e.g. Pest - _pec,_ печь (furnace). Balaton (in Czech _Blatenské jezero_) - maybe from _blata,_ болото (marshland).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks, cajzl. This was apparently an erroneous assumption of mine


----------

